# Wheel Bearings



## steve sarvis (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have a 2013 LSCruze with the 1.8 liter . The frnt wheel bearings are shot at 47k already . I would like to replace myself but there are part numbers that are for a vehicle with 15 or 16 inch rotors which the cars do not have. Does anyone have this problem and is there a recall? also does anyone have a part number which I could cross reference for the dealers wont give to me for they want to do the work?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

How do you know you need wheel bearings? What are the symptoms, and who diagnosed the problem? I'd say it's pretty rare for 2 year old wheel bearings to be bad. You may want to get a second opinion.


----------

